# ***My beloved MAC collection***PIC***HEAVY***



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Finally got around to posting some pics of my ever-growing makeup collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Let's start with the MSF's:


















Bronzers and Powders:









Blushes:





Newest Sheertone Shimmer blushes that aren't in the group pic:





Beauty Powder Blushes:





Grand Duo Mineral Blushes:





Mineral Blushes (I am obsessed with these!):





Some Mineral Eye Shadows and piggies:





Shadows- group shot!

















Holiday Eye Palettes:





Eye Palettes:

***UPDATED***

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...wPalettes1.jpg














































Depotted Shadows in my palettes:

Bright Color Palette:





Browns/Neutral Palette:





Blue/Grays:






Quads:










Some of my mineral eye shadows:





Urban Decay Shadows:





Some Back 2 Mac stuff:






Lip Liners:





CremeSheen Glosses:





Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss Collection:






Some of my brushes when I first made my holders:









Brush comparison:


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 1, 2009)

amazing! u have so much MAC! ^_^ i only have like 1/4 of that!


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 1, 2009)

*omg I Love It...beautiful *


----------



## MissRobot (Nov 1, 2009)

I could get lost in all of that! But it would be sooo fun!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW u have so much makeup. I thought I was bad but I actually have a decent collection phew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have some of my favorites there thats good. I really like your collection its so pretty.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazing collection you have! Slightly jealous...


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazingly WOW!! lol great collection


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

You have such an amazing collection!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 2, 2009)

your blush collection is insane ! i love it !


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## fintia (Nov 2, 2009)

whoa! ;-)


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was obsessed with MAC shadows for awhile and then it turned to blushes and MSF's LOL!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 2, 2009)

all those MSF's


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2009)

Great collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 2, 2009)

Love It.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 2, 2009)

Im in love!!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow you have a great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## driz69 (Nov 3, 2009)

i cant see the pics


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 3, 2009)

^Geez, Thanks for telling me!  Photobucket sucks!  Apparently it only lets you get so many views per month.  Anyone know a better pic hosting site?  I have some clothes and stuff listed on eBay right now and those pics aren't working either!  Great!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sound mouth watering, but I didn't get to see anything. 

Please start and blog...it's free and unlimted space.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^Geez, Thanks for telling me! Photobucket sucks! Apparently it only lets you get so many views per month. Anyone know a better pic hosting site? I have some clothes and stuff listed on eBay right now and those pics aren't working either! Great!_


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 5, 2009)

Aw, can't see the pics.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 7, 2009)

My pics are working again!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I have a ton of new stuff since the pics LOL... I just counted and I have 163 shadows alone!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 11, 2009)

All I was thinking was holy shit!  Great collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 13, 2009)

wow ur collection is the best


----------



## mely (Nov 16, 2009)

Just what I needed to perk up my Monday morning!


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

Just...WOW !!!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

Omg that's such a pretty collection


----------



## taina007 (Nov 25, 2009)

stash envy big time over here! i wish i had all those blushes....


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 25, 2009)

You definitely are a blush kinda of girl.  I love your collection, it fabulous. Have fun with it all.


----------



## kdolll (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG lucky you.. I'm so jealous of your HUGE blush collection!!! Very impressive!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 26, 2009)

love it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such an amazing collection you have


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

wow such a great stash! thanks for sharing


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I'm drooling...


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 23, 2009)

as soon as i saw the group shots, i was like.. wow! 

i love the beads you used in your brush holders.. way prettier than the usual little white flora fillers


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 23, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!!!! Every single one!


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2010)

that's a lot of make up.... envious


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 13, 2010)

I almost cried because I'm nowhere near that and someday I'm gonna come steal all of your MSFs and blushes!

j/kidding


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Omg what a nice collection! I can't stop staring at it...Awesome *drools


----------



## poppyfantastic (Jan 15, 2010)

wow thats an amazing collection you've got there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG! So many cheekers! I don't think I've ever seen so many blushes/MSF's together at the same time! Holy crap, that's amazing!


----------



## forevernars (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I come sneak over to your house and snag your collection, lol


----------



## lenchen (Jan 16, 2010)

georgeous collection love your variety of palettes, msf, and mineralize blushes!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just look at all those premade quads and palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I`m gonna start buying them too. They look to lovely to be ignored


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 28, 2010)

So I finally updated my pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's everything laid out on the bed... it's a King Size bed BTW LOL...  The pics are hosted by my Wordpress blog so they won't exceed the bandwith this time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<img src=http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/wholecollection1.jpg>

I will upload the rest of the pics this weekend.

My Makeup Collection, mostly MAC | Makeup Obsessed


----------



## Melxo (Jan 28, 2010)

Amazing Collection!! 

Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## medusae (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a very impressive shadow group shot.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 17, 2010)

Updated Shadow Palette pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As of Feb. 9, 2010:

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...wPalettes1.jpg

The rest of my pics are too big to post here, but I am putting up my entire collection on my blog
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  check it out for more storage/stash pics and tips


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to have this much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss my collection. Babies change everything! So pretty.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 23, 2010)

in LOVE >_<
every thing in the pics i love


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Omg , you have an AWESOME collection !


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## lexsie (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow. I'm jealous!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love all the MSFs you have, great collection


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Your collection is amazing!!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

those msfs and blushes are sweet! nice collection


----------



## kc8 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in _love_ with all the blushes and MSFs! I want to roll around in it!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Great collection!  Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow drooling over the blushes. makes me want more!!! and those beauty rush glosses wow girl!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

so jealous of your palettes!! nice stash!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Love the Collection!! I'm dying over those MSF's they are soo beautiful!!!


----------



## blondejunkie (Jun 27, 2010)

i love your msfs!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG LOVE THE BLUSHES


----------



## missah (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow...
  	I think my jaw just fell off its hinge...


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I love how zoomed out some of the photos are, and how much stuff is in each photo! Totally loving your stash!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

great collection... congrats


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in love! Love your makeup collection.


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

This post gave me an msf boner :/


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you PLEASE tell me the names in order of your natural palette (the pro 15 custom made palette)?


----------



## ra143 (Jan 27, 2012)

omg this is heaven


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Great collex!

  	Thanks for posting!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow :shock: That is amazing... Love the MSF's


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm jealous of all of your MAC!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

:eyelove: WOW!! I'm inspired but as of right now I only own 4 MAC lipsticks lol


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

so much pretty in one place!!


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, you have great collection!!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

This is pretty heavy!


----------



## Melzie (Oct 24, 2013)

I. AM. DROOLING.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jan 21, 2014)

oh wow love your MSF's! what a fantastic collection!


----------



## idiehjane (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW!!!!


----------



## kimchas (Sep 8, 2014)

Love the bean on your brushes holder!


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful! :OOOO


----------



## beataat (Jan 12, 2015)

Amazing collection!


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great collection!  Luv the MSF and blushes!


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!
I just wanna go throw my money at MAC and buy a whole bunch of products now


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow this is amazing! I wish I had all that


----------



## soonari (Jan 12, 2016)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## myeka (Feb 16, 2016)

*Swoon*... so beautiful...


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

great collection! i'm in love


----------

